# Caledonian Towage Company



## Derek Dunn (Nov 4, 2007)

Do any of the members know anything of the Caledonian towage company, I think they were based at Invergordon.
Derek.


----------



## rothesian (Dec 31, 2005)

Fraser Forbes = General Manager, office Main Street, Invergordon


----------



## Derek Dunn (Nov 4, 2007)

So, they are still in operation then.
Nice to hear it.
Derek.


----------

